# Wyndam/WorldMark Smokey Mtn Resort Question



## Beverley (Aug 6, 2007)

We were lucky enough to "snag"  a couple of days at the Wyndam/Worldmark Smokey Mountain Resort and wondered what anyone can tell us about it.  We are Worldmark owners and will be staying in a 2 bedroom unit.  How are the units? any suggestions for the are if have only one full day there?

Thanks all.

Beverley


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 6, 2007)

This is one of my favorite resorts.  The units are fairly large, decorated very nice.  It has an indoor and a outdoor pool.  There are many planned activities going on in the activity center.  We have liked many of the music shows better than the ones we have attended in the many theaters.

As far as what to do if we just had one day: I would probably spend it in the park.  There are many trails, from easy to difficult.  There are a few waterfalls you can hike back to.  I like Cades Cove but I don't think I would spend the time with only one day.  Traffic can be very heavy and slow moving.

There is also a five mile one-way drive called the Roaring Fork Motor Trail that is interesting.  You usually see some deer or bear.

My favorite restaurant is the Park Grille in Gatlinburg.  Haven't been for a couple of years, I guess it's still good.

There are a lot of outlet malls close to the resort.  I don't personally care for them.  A nice place to shop is Applewood Farms, very close to the resort.  They have a Christmas shop that is great, a wine shop, and a big barn that has all kinds of interesting things.  Their fried apple pies and donuts are so good.  There are two restaurants there.  I love their breakfast, their lunch and dinner are okay.

If you like music shows, several have afternoon performances also.

There is plenty to do.  I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## EAM (Aug 6, 2007)

We stayed there a few years ago and enjoyed it.  The only thing we wish were different is that we wish it would have been located in an area where they view was better.  It overlooks much of the glitz, traffic, and shopping in Sevierville.  

What you do for one day depends on your interests.  If you like theme parks or country music, I'd suggest Dollywood.  If you like nature, I'd suggest hiking at GSMNP.   If you like nature and the weather is bad, try the Aquarium of the Smokies in Gatlinburg.


----------



## Beverley (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas.  We do like nature.  In HHI we kayak, bike ride, hike, and beach of course.  The park sounds good to us if it is decent weather. We like coutnry music also.  We will be driving up from West Palm Beach arriving probably by dinner and then staying 2 nights so that we can leave by checkout on the second day.  We thought we would then travel the skyline drive through Virginia and home to CT via Pennsylvania.

Beverley


----------

